
Show HN: I made an artsy protest website - patientplatypus
http://www.thedailyblech.com
======
h2odragon
no calls for immediate action through generous donations? no "it's all the
fault of evil white Republicans?" your prophecies of doom are on a 10 year
clock? where's the urgency in that?

